# Cart blueprints



## Piplogan

Ones anyone have any goat cart blue prints? I would love to build a wooden cart.


----------



## clearwtrbeach

I think goathiker does, if she doesn't chime in you may want to PM her. I was looking at my hoggers supply catalog the other night and i think they had some.


----------



## Piplogan

Ok cool, thanks


----------



## SlipperyHillFarm

Great thread. I agree Id like plans as well


----------



## ahead-by-a-hare

If you google harness goats you find a 4-H book for harness goats. In it are plans for harnesses and carts. We used these as a base and made our own variation.


----------



## goathiker

The one that I know how to make is metal. Much much lighter then a wooden cart. It does take some welding though.


----------



## sheanathekid

Do you think one could be made using PVC pipes


----------



## OakHollowRanch

This is exactly what I have been looking for! it looks great.


----------

